# RIAU 2013 - 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

_official logo and mascot_​

*About Islamic Solidarity Games*


> The Islamic Solidarity Games is a multinational, multi-sport event. The Games involve the elite athletes of the Organisation of the Islamic Conference. The Islamic Solidarity Games Federation (ISSF) is the organisation that is responsible for the direction and control of the Islamic Solidarity Games.
> The first event was held in 2005 in Saudi Arabia and there are currently 57 members of the Organisation of the Islamic Conference. Non-Muslim citizens in the member countries are also allowed to take part in the Games.
> The second event, originally scheduled to take place in October 2009 in Iran, and later re-scheduled for April 2010, was canceled after a dispute arose between Iran and the Arab World




*Where on earth is Riau?*










> Riau is a province of Indonesia, located in the center of Sumatra along the Strait of Malacca. Riau is currently one of the richest provinces in Indonesia. This province is rich with natural resources, particularly petroleum, natural gas, rubber, palm oil and fiber plantations.
> 
> Riau will also host The 18th Pekan Olahraga Nasional (Indonesian National Games) in 2012.
> 
> There are 2 cities in the province that will hold 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games, Pekanbaru (the largest and also the capital) and Siak Sri Indrapura (one of malay’s cultural heritage city) 2 hours from Pekanbaru by land


*Host Cities Profile*


> *Pekanbaru*
> Pekanbaru or also known as 'Kota Bertuah' (The City Of Fortune) is the capital of Riau. It has an area of 632.26 km². Located on the Siak River, which drains to the Strait of Malacca.
> Pekanbaru is one of the cleanest big cities in Indonesia, and get 7 adipura awards (for the cleanest cities in the country) in a row these past years.
> Pekanbaru is the third most populous city on Sumatra Island, after Medan and Palembang with a population of 903,902 recorded in the 2010 census
> ...









​


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*List of Sports in 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games :*

Football – Riau Main Stadium (capacity : 42000) [Pekanbaru]
Athletic - Athletic Stadium, Rumbai Sport Center [Pekanbaru]
Shooting – Shooting Hall, Rumbai Sport Center [Pekanbaru]
Gymnastic – Gymnastic Hall, Rumbai Sport Center [Pekanbaru]
Wrestling – Martial Hall, Rumbai Sport Center [Pekanbaru]
Basketball – Basketball Hall, Rumbai Sport Center [Pekanbaru]
Karate – Tribuana Sports Hall [Pekanbaru]
Aquatic (Diving and Swimming) – Aquatic Arena, Rumbai Sport Center[Pekanbaru]
Aquatic (Water Polo) – Kalinjuang Pool [Pekanbaru]
Handball – Youth Sports Hall[Pekanbaru]
Fencing – Lancang Kuning University Hall [Pekanbaru]
Weightlifting – Ratu Mayang Garden Ballroom [Pekanbaru]
Judo – Riau University Hall [Pekanbaru]
Taekwondo – Sultan Syarif Kasim National Islamic University Hall [Pekanbaru]
Table Tennis – Riau Islamic University Hall [Pekanbaru]
Tennis – PTPN V Tennis Court Indoor [Pekanbaru]
Volleyball – Volleyball Hall Indoor, Riau Islamic University [Pekanbaru]
Cycling – Siak Highway, Simpang Dayung Area [Siak Sri Indrapura]


> *Islamic Solidarity Sports Federation Summary*
> 1. To strengthen Islamic solidarity among Member States.
> 
> 2. Entrench the principles of non-discrimination between religions, races and colors in keeping with the teachings of Islam.
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Participating Nations*








Afghanistan







Algeria







Chad







Egypt







Guinea







*Indonesia [Host]*







Iran







Jordan







Kuwait







Lebanon







Libya







Malaysia







Mali







Mauritania







Morocco







Niger







Pakistan







Palestine







Saudi Arabia







Senegal







Sudan







Somalia







Tunisia







Turkey







Yemen







Bahrain







Oman







Qatar







Syria







United Arab Emirates







Sierra Leone







Bangladesh







Gabon







Gambia







Guinea-Bissau







Uganda







Burkina Faso







Cameroon







Comoros







Iraq







Maldives







Djibouti







Benin







Brunei







Nigeria
-Azerbaijan
-Albania
-Kyrgyztan
-Tajikistan
-Turkmenistan
-Mozambique







Kazakhstan
-Uzbekistan
-Suriname
-Togo
-Guyana


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

3rd Islamic Solidarity Games Official Logo










ISSF Logo


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*[Venues]*

*Football - Riau Main Stadium*

Design :



CrazyForID said:


> let me help
> 
> another renders
> 
> ...


Progress :


jendry said:


> main gate, main stadium of riau
> 
> 
> 
> ...





drie said:


> Update !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*[Venues]*

*Diving, Swimming - Aquatic Arena, Rumbai Sport Center*
_*to be renovated_



jendry said:


> *hall renang*


----------



## jendry (Dec 9, 2009)

nice thread, riau ready for islamic solidarity games :banana::banana:


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*[News]*

Riau on Double Duty for Islamic Olympics, Nationals


> Riau will host the 2013 Islamic Solidarity Games, dubbed as the Olympics of the Muslim world, the event’s organizer announced late on Thursday.
> 
> All 57 member nations of the Islamic Solidarity Sports Federation voted to hold the Games at Riau during a recent meeting in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> ...


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

congratulations on the new thread kay:


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*[News]*

Smooth Sailing for Riau Ahead of Big Sporting Events


> Pekanbaru. While Palembang’s preparations to host the Southeast Asian Games in November have run into political turmoil, Riau has been quietly plugging along as it gets ready to welcome two major sporting events in the next two years.
> 
> The Sumatra Island province will host the National Games (PON) in September next year and will welcome international athletes to the Islamic Solidarity Games in June 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

jendry said:


> nice thread, riau ready for islamic solidarity games :banana::banana:


yes, for sure :cheers:


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*TASL Bridge (Part of Siak Highway) - Cycling*



















by pr4s


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Congrats for ISG 2013 thread. :cheers:

Here are several pictures from Jeddah, KSA. When Riau Province was officially appointed as the HOST of Islamic Solidarity Games 2013.

Source : RIAU POS (Local Newspaper), 11 October 2011

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6233640377/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6234164748/in/photostream/









Here are several pictures of celebration in Riau Provinces when it was officially announced as the host of ISG 2013.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6233640861/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6266318323/in/photostream/









*MAP of RIAU PROVINCE, Indonesia - Road Network*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6245885065/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6246407414/in/photostream/


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*[Spectator Guide]*

*Transmetro Pekanbaru Bus Rapid Transit*

here in the capital of Riau, you have not to worry with the public transportation. it is well-mantained although still not covering the whole city yet. 
Currently there are 2 corridors, and the third is about to open.
Before september 2012, there will be 6 corridors of Transmetro Pekanbaru BRT

Bus Route Map









Bus Shelter


















Inside the Bus


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

@rilham2new thanks for posting, i was searching for that post before but cant find it :lol:


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

EN : but isn't it the secondd because the 2009/2010 ISG (Iran) cancelled???
ID : tapi bukankah itu yan kedua sebab ISG 2009/2010 (Iran) batal???


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ i dont know why, but the canceled one is also counted
6th summer olympic games for example


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

R they going to allow women to now participate in these games?


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*[Venues]*

*Basketball - Basketball Hall, Rumbai Sport Center*




























source : pojokphoto


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

CrazyForID said:


> ^^ nope. you wrong. it was 5 times. 1993, 1997, 2001, 2005 and 2010
> 
> anyway, what's your problem? you know nothing about my faith
> why are you refering islam to saudi?? because muslim holy cities are there?
> ...


I want to know because I want to get the facts right for a project I am working on. 

So we can't criticize your faith because it is so 'wonky'? That's just it, islam is a very questionable 'faith' for people who do not question it.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ please, this is not religion thread 
i'm not gonna argue anything

about faith. to you be your Way, and to me mine 
it is rude interfering thing that you have nothing to do with

well. lets get back to topic


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Knitemplar said:


> This is my WHOLE point. It's just bizarre...
> 
> The Pan Arab Games, recognizes ONLY Arab nations...AND is forced to allow women to participate because their federation is recognized by the IOC, therefore must allow equal gender participation.
> 
> ...





Knitemplar said:


> Yeah, that was only ONE (1) Games. It never happened again. ANd again, it just goes to show how backward islam is. Never mind all that hooey about old values, etc. This is the 21st century. Islam still thinks with a 9th century mind. :nuts:





Knitemplar said:


> I want to know because I want to get the facts right for a project I am working on.
> 
> So we can't criticize your faith because it is so 'wonky'? That's just it, islam is a very questionable 'faith' for people who do not question it.


Criticize is always different than Mocking or Trolling or simply making fun of it. Criticize is also not supposed to being out of topic as well. Your last two posts clearly said that.

I'm not going to run into this debacle.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Please no offtopic discussions


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ roger that

--

anyway, here is view inside youth sports hall while 2011 indonesian national students games. venue for handball in 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games


rilham2new said:


> *Interior Gelanggang Remaja, Kota Pekanbaru
> Ketika PEKAN OLAHRAGA PELAJAR NASIONAL (POPNAS) 2011*
> * salah satu TEST EVENT menjelang PON 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*[ Venues ]*

* Football - Riau Main Stadium*










IMG_8625 Pict : jendri2









stadion utama riau Pict : jendri2


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ kay:

anyway. here is aerial shoot (old photo, though)


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*[ Venues ]*

*Cycling - Tengku Agung Sultanah Latifah Bridge*









Surup Pict : anwarsiak










HDR Jembatan SIAK, Pict by :  poloshBanget


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Why is the landscape like it's strewn with saffron?


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*[ Venues ]*

*Wrestling – Martial Hall ( UC ), Rumbai Sport Center *

Progres :








IMG_8698 Pict : jendri2









IMG_8696 Pict : jendri2

Render : 


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5956695597/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Why is the landscape like it's strewn with saffron?


which pic? the TASL bridge?
photoshopped effect i guess


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*[ Venues ]*

*Athletic - Athletic Stadium, Rumbai Sport Center*









IMG_6618 Pict : jendri1









IMG_6614 Pict : jendri1









IMG_6666 Pict : jendri1


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

^^










:cheers:


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*[ Venues ]*

*Football - Riau Main Stadium*


Flickr










Flickr


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

CrazyForID said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


progress



jendry said:


> *STADION ATLETIK - SPORT CENTRE RUMBAI*
> dukomentasi pribadi
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*[ Venues ]*

*Rumbai Sport Center - Pekanbaru*









http://images.kompas.com/photos/view/69343#photos/view/69343


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*[ Venues ]*

*Football - Rumbai Stadium*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6511438745/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6511429215/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ kay:
is rumbai stadium be used for ISG?
qualification matches perhaps?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ thank you *adeaide* kay:


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

the main stadium is being prepared for U-22 asian cup qualification



drie said:


> *Stadion Utama Riau
> Universitas Riau - Pekanbaru*
> 
> Stadion Utama Riau Pict : edri fernanda
> ...


----------



## Kris18 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Riau Main Stadium , Pekanbaru City*


flickr


----------



## hisham4491 (Jul 3, 2012)

wow.. beautiful stadium. congrates Indonesia


----------



## Budi_anduk (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## jendry (Dec 9, 2009)

------->>>>>> see more


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

bunch venues under construction



mahasiswa said:


> nemu di internet, mudah2an gak repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

one of venues in Rumbai Sports Complex



jendry said:


> venue wushu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Brace yourself, tons of updates are coming your way 

*Rumbai Basketball Hall* - Pekanbaru


>


http://ponriau2012.com


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Rumbai Gymnastic Stadium* - Pekanbaru



>


http://ponriau2012.com


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Sultan Syarif Kasim National Islamic University Hall* _taekwondo venue_ - Pekanbaru



>


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spectators Guide*

--edited


----------



## Budi_anduk (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Fencing Venue*

*Venue Anggar* - Kawasan Kampus Universitas Lancang Kuning


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Rumbai Shooting Hall - Shooting Venue*



CrazyForID said:


> mohon maaf sebelumnya, halaman ini bakalan bandwith killer (mau ngepost banyak foto )
> 
> *Venue Menembak - Rumbai Sports Hall*
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Wrestling Venue*



CrazyForID said:


> *Venue Wushu* - sports complex rumbai


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

more


CrazyForID said:


> Beberapa gambar venue di rumbai (sedikit over-editing sih)
> 
> *Venue Senam*
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Athletetic Stadium* - Rumbai Sports Center


CrazyForID said:


> *Venue Atletik* - Rumbai


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Aquatic Stadium* - Rumbai



CrazyForID said:


> *Venue Renang Prestasi dan Loncat Indah* - Rumbai


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Table Tennis Venue*



CrazyForID said:


> *Venue Judo* - PKM UIR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*PTPN V Tennis Stadium* - Tennis


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Tribuana Sports Hall - Karate*


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*Riau Main Stadium
University Of Riau*





































*By. Nowan*


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*Riau Main Stadium
University of Riau - Riau*





































_Source :_ http://images.kompas.com/photos/album/89935


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*OPENING CEREMONY* - 18th Indonesia's National Sports Week



rahul medan said:


> http://www.analisadaily.com/news/read/2012/09/12/73960/presiden_sby_buka_pon_xviii_2012/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*OPENING CEREMONY* - 18th Indonesia's National Sports Week



CrazyForID said:


> opening ceremonynya dari skala 1-10 saya rate 7
> 
> langsung posting fotonya saja ya


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

more



drie said:


> ^^ Jangan lupa di Upload ke YUTUP yoo
> 
> *Pembukaan "Kacau Balau" PON ala RIAU*
> Sumber : http://riaupos.co/


----------



## chow (Jul 17, 2009)

Wajah lama bahasa baru 
well job, keep posting


----------



## chow (Jul 17, 2009)

Riau Main Stadium form outside in opening national games ceremony 2012...enjoy 



chow said:


> http://id.olahraga.yahoo.com/foto/l...on-riau-slideshow/laser-photo-1347454142.html


----------



## chow (Jul 17, 2009)

More...



chow said:


>


----------



## chow (Jul 17, 2009)

More


chow said:


> Enjoy...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Saeed Abdul Ghaffar represents NOC in Islamic Solidarity Games meeting in Jakarta *












> The National Olympic Committee (NOC) will be represented in the meetings of the 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games, 2013 scheduled to be held in Riau, Indonesia, by Sayed Abdul Ghafar, Former Secretary General of the (NOC)
> 
> *Saeed Abdul Ghaffar, who is also member of the board of the ISSF, will join the committee assigned to inspect sports facilities and athletes' village, and hotels from 12 to 16 September* to ensure they are ready to receive the event, *during which period many issues related to the games will be discussed.*
> 
> The committee will be handling a busy agenda that includes many important issues, such as the final set up of the organizing committee, naming of the tournament director, dispatching official invitations, preparing initial participation forms, preparing final list of the games to be included in the program, printing & sending the general rules of the tournament and manuals for the sports included in the games as well as different participation forms. *It also includes setting the tournament subscription fees, logo, mascot, sponsorship & marketing rights, TV transmission, and assigning the laboratory internationally recognized to detect doping.* *The Committee will also endorse models of medals and certificates, accreditation cards, and set a date for the meeting of heads of delegations as well as visits of delegations to cities, draws for team sports, programs and activities associated with the tournament and the opening and closing ceremony.* *It also contacts international and continental federations to name their representatives, arranges accommodations for sport delegations taking part in the events, offers hospitals and healthcare services in the stadiums & hotels, provides transportation for players and participants in the games, and sets a date for the next meeting. *


----------



## riaudaily (May 13, 2010)

*MOUNTAIN BIKE PARK*










































SORCE :MONTAIN BIKE PARK KABUPATEN SIAK


----------



## riaudaily (May 13, 2010)

Local Committee ISG Do Launching and Raker INAISGOC










> Islamic Committee Solidaritiy Games (ISG) Local 2013, also called the launching INAISGOC and Working Meeting at Hotel Prince. The meeting was chaired by the Governor of Riau directly Rusli Zainal HM.
> 
> After meeting the Governor said that several meetings had previously been conducted and are currently in preparation for staying abreast with the provisions that have been adjusted to the rules. Riau as the area is believed to be a multi implementing International ivent only lived to the management organization. For venues that will be used later on when it was live consummation only.readmore http://www.riaudailyphoto.com/2012/11/panitia-lokal-isg-lakukan-launching-dan.html


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*Riau Main Stadium*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14_4842686179034_195887254_n.jpg&size=960,638









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9_4842686899052_1608013075_n.jpg&size=960,638









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...36_4842688259086_202841706_n.jpg&size=960,638









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33_4842688939103_996009512_n.jpg&size=960,638









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0_4842689459116_1038088665_n.jpg&size=638,960









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8_4842696219285_1036712783_n.jpg&size=960,638


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

the official logo and mascot


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys, I asked in the Stadion Utama Riau thread, but no-one helped me out so far, so need to ask here as well. Do you know (I mean 100%) which team will use Stadion Utama Riau for SuperLiga Indonesia?

I know that PSPS Pekanbaru is the closest possibility, but I don't know if they are confirmed, because I read that they have difficult relations with the Riau Province. And I also read that Semen Padang are going to use the stadium at least for some games (AFC), because their home stadium is too poor...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ it seems stadion utama riau is not going to be used for SuperLiga at all. neither does IPL
it only hold occasionally matches and events
Semen padang will use it but only during Liga Champion Asia season (october this year)

PSPS homebase will be Stadion Kaharuddin Nasution 


drie said:


> ^^ Gak ada penyalaan API pada ISG ini sih sebanrnya gak apa lah, cuma mungkin ada sesuatu yang dirasa kurang saja, yah kita lihat saja nanti kemampuan si pembuat konsep O/C Ceremony ISG ini.
> 
> Btw, pembangunan Lintasan Atletik (khusus Pemanasan) di Stadion Kaharuddin Nasution sudah di mulai.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*3rd ISG VENUES ARE MOSTLY READY*


Indonesia was elected as the host of the 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games. Currently, Riau slightly move on to speed up the process of venues preparation. This will be the biggest event after previous national sports event (PON XVII).

One of the winning election factors of Riau as the host city is its location, which is close to Singapore and Malaysia. It makes Riau as a strategic location for attended countries for the 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games. Riau has strong Islamic culture and tradition.

Preparation for the international sports event that will be attended by 57 Islamic countries from all over the world will be more easy because it will use venues that been used for the national sports event. The quality of venues will be increased to international venues standard.

The delegation of ISSF with the Indonesia Olympic Committee (KOI) already visited venues on July 2011. In the Consolidation Meeting of ISSF ~ Inspection and Coordination Committee of the 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games, ISSF said that they were satisfied with Riau's effort to develop and prepare the venues.

Mohamed Shaled Gadzar, the secretary general of ISSF, said that swimming venues must be adjusted to international standard. But, he's very sure that Riau will be able to adjust the venues soon. 'Riau is appropriated to be the host of ISG. Supported by international infrastructure scale, Riau will be a successful host of ISG, because all of the venues concentrated into one area,' said Gadzar. He's seems to be satisfied and optimistic that the development stages will be finished on schedule.

There will be 18 sports to compete, like Aquatic (swimming, diving, water polo), gymnastic, athletic, football, taekwondo, volleyball, weightlifting, karate, badminton, pencaksilat, archery, shooting, wrestling, basketball, handball, tennis, table tennis, fencing, and cycling. Sepaktakraw will be exhibited in this event. But, still no warm-up venues seen yet.

'The venues are almost ready to use. The venues look good, but we will have to keep in mind that we do not yet know the number of teams and sports that will attend. Standard medical facilities near the athletes village and the venues will be needed,' said Abdul Khaliq Khan from ISSF.

'We will further cooperate to make our dream come true and make Islam stronger. After this we hope that this event will increase solidarity and understanding between all of us. Actually, I am expecting our guests to stay longer and witness the closing ceremony,' said Rusli Zainal, the Governor of Riau in ICCM Meeting. 'We will prepare it better. And we will work on it and discuss it with the people from Jakarta.'


----------



## MEOLSKETCH (Mar 27, 2013)

MY MASCOT DESIGN.......

YUHUUU

:banana:


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Why has this thread almost died? Because Riau CAN'T BE READY. These Games have been taken away from Riau, postponed to October and will be moved to Jakarta instead. 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/8...ic-solidarity-games-in-september-october-2013

Funny how arrogant the Indonesian posters here were earlier when I merely asked if women would be allowed in these Games whose 2009 edition, originally scheduled for Tehran were ALSO cancelled due to the "Arab/Persian Gulf" naming rights; and now these Games set for a secondary city in Indonesia have also been cancelled. Ha! What karma for such arrogance!! 

One wonders if Istanbul 2020 and Qatar 2022 will be ready in time?? Or will they get cancelled too??


----------



## Kris18 (Dec 16, 2008)

Riau has prepared technically and infrastructure, but, the governor in transition so it does not allow.

Finally, The 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games 2013 will be held in Palembang City, South Sumatera, Indonesia


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Kris18 said:


> Riau has prepared technically and infrastructure, but, the governor in transition so it does not allow.
> 
> Finally, The 3rd Islamic Solidarity Games 2013 will be held in Palembang City, South Sumatera, Indonesia


Uh ah. I thought it was going to be held in Jakarta instead?

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2013/05/01/068477174/Jakarta-Ready-to-Host-3rd-Islamic-Solidarity-Games


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

Its officially moved to Palembang, South Sumatera..

Logo









Mascott









Schedule
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1008658_489212151173371_1622425813_o.jpg[IMG]

[QUOTE="paradyto, post: 105883636, member: 31019"][B]Province upbeat over Islamic Games[/B] 

[QUOTE]
The South Sumatra legislature has approved additional funds to organize the third Islamic Solidarity Games (ISG), which will be held from Sept. 22 to Oct. 1, in Palembang, South Sumatra.

The additional funds were proposed by the South Sumatra chapter National Sports Council (KONI) since the central government would disburse only Rp 80 billion (US$8.4 million) from the initial Rp 200 billion.

South Sumatra legislative council budgetary board member Yuswar Hidayatullah said his office and South Sumatra KONI were still finalizing the details of the funds usage.

“The disbursement of funds is in line with the needs proposed to us by the local organizing committee, in the form of competition venues, such as for archery, and operational funds of the organizer,” Yuswar said recently.
[/QUOTE]

source: [url]http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/08/03/province-upbeat-over-islamic-games.html[/url]

[B]Islamic Solidarity Games participants reach 38 countries[/B]

[QUOTE]
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The number of participating countries of the third Islamic Solidarity Games (ISG) rose to 38 countries from the previous 25 ones, following the issuance of new presidential decree relating to the ISG implementation, a minister said.

The increasing number of ISG participants occurred with regard to certainty stipulated in the presidential decree on the ISG number 23/2013 as of July 2013 as a change of Presidential Decree number 15/2012, Youth and Sports Minister Roy Suryo said here on Wednesday.

"The new presidential decree (Keppres) becomes a legal basis to conduct the ISG in Palembang (South Sumatra). Meanwhile, the Presidential Decree number 15/2012 was a legal basis for the ISG implementation in Pekanbaru, Riau," he said.
[/QUOTE]

source: [url]http://www.antara.co.id/en/news/90089/islamic-solidarity-games-participants-reach-38-countries[/url][/QUOTE]


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

We're ready,,


paradyto said:


> Gaung ISG di Jembatan Ampera..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> source: http://www.metrotvnews.com/foto/detail/2013/08/14/4/6555/Persiapan-ISG-Palembang


Wisma Atlet


paradyto said:


> lanjut siap-siap dari Wisma Atlet, JSC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

Athletics Stadium



paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Balaputradewa said:


> Stadion Atletik Jakabaring


PSCC (Palembang Sport & Convention Centre) for Basketball and Volleyball Indoor


Balaputradewa said:


> Palembang Sport & Convention Center(PSCC)


:cheers:


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

paradyto said:


> source: http://www.lucianancy.com/2011/11/15/selamat-datang-di-jakabaring/


Tennis Court



paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Xdoni said:


> sisanya, sebagian venue-venue yang ada di JSC
> 
> *Venue lapangan tenis bukit asam*





Fikr said:


> Faasilitas Venue Tennis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

Aquatic Stadium



paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> source: http://www.spectrumimaging.com.sg/?p=gallery&sub=article&articlepk=56#6


:cheers:


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

Shooting Range



paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:cheers:


----------



## chicksen22 (Sep 2, 2013)

I am interested to the Handball competition. Does Indonesia have a team to represent them?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow. From Riau to Jakarta to Palembang, all within 4 months! I don't think any major event like this has been shifted so many places within so short a time span.


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ I thought nobody moved to Jakarta officially,, its just alternative city coz of non-technically mess with Riau..
:cheers:


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

GOR Dempo for Badminton


Xdoni said:


> By *soga soegiarto*





Xdoni said:


> *GOR Dempo*


Beach Volley Arena


paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:cheers:


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

GOR Conoco Philips for Wushu


paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Fikr said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Xdoni said:


> *GOR Conoco Philips*


:cheers:


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

Wisma Atlet (Athletes Mess)


paradyto said:


> dari lantai 4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> ^^ lanjut..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:cheers:


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

it's basically the venues for the last Southeast Asian Games.


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> it's basically the venues for the last Southeast Asian Games.


^^ Yup,, thats why the government decide to move to Palembang,, cuz all the facilities are ready with internationaly standard.. 
:cheers:


----------

